# online shopping



## coldfire (Jan 6, 2011)

I tried searching but to no avail, im currently looking for a online store that sells stohlquist pfd's, i can find plenty on the net but im just not sure about some of the sites can u guys recommend some you have used before Australian or us.
thanks for the help


----------



## coldfire (Jan 6, 2011)

was looking to get the stohlquist fisherman which if i remember from other threads is a pfd 2 if yellow, thats still fine isnt it?


----------



## coldfire (Jan 6, 2011)

keep getting this error message when i try to order.
For security, the billing address on this page must match the address on your monthly credit card statement. Both your credit card company and TackleDirect use the billing address as part of the identification process to protect you from unauthorized purchases. If the billing address entered on this page does not match the address on record with the credit card company, the credit card company will not authorize the charge. Orders will not ship without the proper billing address.
i've checked it several times and it still happens, do i have to make an account first?


----------



## Stevie (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi there,
I bought 4 Stohlquist PFD's a few months ago together from Austin Kayaks, saved a wod of cash!

The Fisherman for me, Getaway my wife or a mate, a Kids one and even one for the Dog! ALL ABOARD! :lol:


----------



## Stevie (Jan 16, 2011)

oh the link

http://www.austinkayak.com/catalog_subC ... ubCatID=12

cheers

Steve


----------



## snapperz (Dec 31, 2008)

leftieant said:


> Be aware that many Australian safety standards specify that safety equipment meet Australian Standards requirements. Some parallel imports or online purchases - although they may be 'identical' to the products sold here - may not be officially certified, making them illegal for use in Australia.
> 
> I can't comment on whether PFD's fall into this category, but it is one worth investigating for your own peace of mind.
> 
> ...


Wow,I had no idea this was the case when buying overseas.pretty good advice.Thanks Lefty.


----------

